# Christmas yet to come.



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Reading about knit-in-lace I thought you might like this pattern for Christmas wreaths.


1x25grms D.K in dark green
4 mm knitting needles
5mtrs knitting or eyelet lace
Washable toy stuffing
Gold balls, bells etc to decorate.

When knitting with eyelet lace work as follows;
On wrong side row place lace at back of work, insert needle through next stitch on left hand needle & through the hole in the centre of lace and complete stitch in usual way. Continue in this way until the end of the row then cut off lace

Cast on 68sts and K.3 rows
NEXT ROW
Work in lace.
Knit these 4 rows until 5 rows of lace have been completed.
Knit 3 rows
Cast off.

Sew up seam, stuffing as you go and then join into a circle and sew together.
Sew on trimmings.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

These are so pretty - well done


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice indeed


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never heard of 'knitting or eyelet lace', what is it?


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

Love these. On my list for Christmas. Thanks.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done wonderful work, the wreaths are beautiful.


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Knit-in-lace has eyelet holes and comes in many colours. I'm sure it's available every where as I have seen many patterns on here where it has been used.It's so pretty and frills as you knit.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the pattern for an eyelet lace bell which I will post when I find the pattern. Sadly no picture though.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very pretty. What size are they when finished?


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> I've never heard of 'knitting or eyelet lace', what is it?


Me either, please explain. These are beautiful by the way!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful,Thanks for posting the pattern..


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> I've never heard of 'knitting or eyelet lace', what is it?


I had never heard of it either, until just the other day on this forum. If this is available in the U.S., I've never seen it. Here's an E-Bay link; the lace used in this wreath is available here. I fond it elsewhere in 54-yard cards, but these are 5 meter (little over 5 yards) cards.
http://stores.ebay.com/LACES-GALORE?_trksid=p4340.l2568
and here are some patterns with instructions, but unfortunately no pictures and this company indicates they will ship to the US as well:
http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/tt/index.php?pf=f_lib&c=10


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

They come out about 7 or 8 ins diameter( I'm too old to learn metric) but of course can be made to any size. They are really quick and easy to knit.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful,thanks for sharing


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful,thanks for sharing


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

These are lovely.
I've been looking for this lace
when I shop at Michaels or AC Moore
and can't seem to find it. I guess
when I get ready to make my project, 
I'll have to try on line.
Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I buy mine from ebay.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

These are darling!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of 'knitting or eyelet lace', what is it?
> ...


Terrific links, thank you! I think I'll look at the lace section the next time I go to JoAnn's, you never know, I might find something that will work there. I'll have to try some of those patterns and will post pictures if and when.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Tricia-Those are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are very pretty. At first I couldn't tell how they were made so I went back and read your directions. Nice idea!

Anita


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

trilicilious i have made a wreath like yours and i have also made 3 christmas trees


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I have made the Christmas tree and a candle with holder which I can't find the pattern for. Unfortunately I knitted while on a cruise and it looks like a willy warmer in the making. I had many queries as to what it was and many jokes about size as they thought it for my hubs..


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love the wreaths. Thanks for the directions!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful wreaths Trici...thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## denise 1 (May 31, 2015)

Hi do you have the pattern for the Christmas tree in knitting lace and the Christmas bauble please


----------

